# We did it!



## Shevin (Aug 31, 2004)

We did it! Went to the RV show in Harrisburg, PA and purchased the 28 BH-S. We took the advice of another Outbacker from this forum and chose this model over the 25RS-S. Can't wait for the arrival.

You all have been a wealth of help with the advice as well as telling us what to look out for.

We hope we chose a good dealer that will stand behind their product.

sunny Here's for Happy Trails.

Shevin


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

*CONGRATS!!!*

I Hope you have as much fun with yours as we do with ours. We bought our 23RS in January and did some cold camping and on into spring and summer. We love it. Play with it, read the books, ask questions and experiment...but most of all have fun!! Again, congrats!

Steve


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Congratulations! I know you will be happy with any Outback! Glad you found one that will fit your needs. We still are looking at the Gettysburg trip in the summer. So far "Drummer Boy" has got our attention. Really appreciate your help.

Have fun camping! sunny


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Good deal, and Congrats on the camper!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

We did it, too! Bought our first one in August (26RS). Had one trip so far to Port Aransas (love the beach scene) and really enjoyed it. Looking forward to many more trips.

Mark


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Congrats to the newest Outback owner. Those RV-shows really work, I went to my first RV-show in January and owned an Outback by the end of February.

HAVE FUN !!!


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Great move Shevin, we are new to this Outback stuff as of May and my wife was just saying last night that it has been way more fun for the family then we thought it would ever be. Have fun & get out there. Congratulations.

TM4


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congratulation!!























I know you and your family will enjoy the RVing and this site is great. Lots of great people and ideas.

Welcome to the Outbackers!

Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Now who would have talked you out of a 25RSS?????


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Congrats and enjoy.









We love our 28BH-S. It's the perfect RV for our family.

Wayne


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, welcome, welcome!! action action action


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Can't wait until this Friday when I get to go to the RV Show here in Portland Oregon.

Congrats on the new Outback!!

Jim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Happy camping


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Congratulations and welcome to RV'ing in style, OUTBACK STYLE!

Stay tuned to this forum for more great tips and networking....


----------



## Rick Schabo (Sep 21, 2004)

Congrats!!

I noticed that you chose the 28bhs over the 28rss. We just purchased the bhs also and was wondering why that one was alos recommended to you.

We sure like ours so far - this weekend will actually be the first time we use it.

Hope you have fun with yours!

Rick


----------



## Shevin (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi,
The 28BHS was recommended over the 25RS-S, which is the first one we considered, because of the extra floor space which is needed for a playpen and a toddler. The final decision was the location of the bed. Because of my arthritis and the diffuculty of crawling over hubby with the design of the rear slide, the walk around bed is a must. Our present Rockwood has this design and our original TT didn't. We aren't getting any younger and this is the last TT we expect to purchase so I am planning on the years to come.

Have fun this weeked with your first trip. We have a few weeks to wait to get our new Outback. We already are scheduling trips..

Shevin


----------

